# Samuel Rutherford



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 19, 2006)

Samuel Rutherford (1660 - March 20, 1661), Scottish Covenanter, was a reknowned minister of the gospel and member of the Westminster Assembly. 

More on his remarkable life and works can be found here.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 19, 2006)

Smellie said he was " a most extraordinary man in an age of heroes" (Men of the Covenant).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, someone is on tap to review Rutherford's _Covenant of Life Open'd_ (CoLo as it is known on PB) for the 2006 volume of The Confessional Presbyterian, which I am working hard to get completed for release for GA season this summer. See sig line for link. I will update the website to reflect the 2006 when contents are ready to be made public (some stragglers I won't know for sure till the text is "in hand").
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=12724#pid192885
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=9560#pid160700
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=8585#pid129111


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## JOwen (Sep 29, 2006)

, my hero.

[Edited on 9-29-2006 by JOwen]


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2006)

Lex Rex. May it have a revival of reading and application in our day.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 30, 2006)

I know copies of the Presbyterian's Armoury edition are ubiquitous but still it would be very helpful to have a good new critical edition of _Lex Rex._ There is an online version I think; so it would be just a matter of obtaining that (with permission) and working with it. By suggesting this, I'm not volunteering. Editing Rutherford is not easy, and the venture hard to justify except for perhaps a university press or seminary given the number of cheap copies around. Or maybe the only way to justify it would be to include it in a uniform set of his works. Someone should try to do a uniform set of new editions of Rutherford's works.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 30, 2006)

Mr Coldwell,
What do you think of the Sprinkle version of Rutherford? It is cheap and in good quality binding.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, it has that going for it. I wish it was generally available in full size rather than shrunk down like it is. Having edited Gillespie's _English Popish Ceremonies_ that was also prepared for the same set (the 3 volume Presbyterian's Armoury put out by the Free Church under Hetherington's editorship), I can say that it would not hurt to have a new edition. Plus, it could use some of thing helps as I added to the NP Gillespie such as full critical bibliography, index etc. I think the worst error I found in the Gillespie was a full missing sentence or halves of two sentences. Because of that I would suspect a new critical edition is warranted to check and make sure nothing similar occured in the Rutherford. The NP Gillespie also has all the Latin translated and I don't recall about _Lex Rex_ but if it is as extensive that would be helpful too.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Mr Coldwell,
> What do you think of the Sprinkle version of Rutherford? It is cheap and in good quality binding.



But the typeset is horrible. It looks like it was typeset in a time when the per page cost was much higher. It deserves to be about twice the number of pages.

CT


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 30, 2006)

This is true; but keep in mind that it was originally maybe twice the size as the Sprinkle edition. Sprinkle went the other direction with Gillespie's Aaron's Rod and actuall blew it up some. But the Rutherford is pretty "squished" down and reduced in size from the original 19th century text it reproduces. But I agree, reset the work in a single column format and increase the page count and font point size. I forget exactly, but the Armoury text of Gillespie's EPC was several hundred pages. When I reset it to a generous point size and leading in a single column, it came to around 600 pages including the additional indices and other matter.


> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 30, 2006)

Mr. Coldwell, would you recommend purchasing the sprinkle edition of Aaron's Rod. I have been interested in that book but was scared off due to seeing Lex Rex.

CT


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes CT. It's the only edition generally available. While it too needs a good reworking in a new edition, I will say it is much more readable since it is set nearly twice the size of Lex Rex. It should be fairly inexpensive in the Sprinkle reprinting. When Sprinkle reprinted Aaron's Rod I did get a special leather bound version of S's edition; through a friend. But the insides are the same in any of the reprints and generally much easier to read the the Rutherford as I say.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2007)

Has anyone read this edition of Rutherford's _Lex Rex_? Thoughts?


----------

